# [SOLVED] Use a wifi usb adapter under linux, possible?

## kingboxer

Hi everyone, I just bought a "wireless maxg usb adapter", how can I use it under linux?

I heard something about ndiswrapper and a file called usrmaxg.inf but I'm not sure of that.

and my last sub-question is how can my system recognize my adapter?

Okay, Keep cool and Thankx

K.Last edited by kingboxer on Sat Jan 28, 2006 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kingboxer,

Some USB wireless dongles work, some don't

I had a Belkin one with a native linux driver that worked well.

Unfortunately, I gave it away and bought a new (later) one. Its driver is only giving me errors.

Please post the VendorID ans DeviceID for your wireless dongle.

You can find that information in /proc/bus/usb/devices provided you have a working USB subsystem.

----------

## kingboxer

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Please post the VendorID ans DeviceID for your wireless dongle.
> 
> You can find that information in /proc/bus/usb/devices provided you have a working USB subsystem.

 

Okay here you are:

VendorID=0baf

ProdID=011b

Rev=0.06

P.S: Here is what is wrote in dmesg when I'm plugging the adapter wifi:

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kingboxer,

Your VendorID 0baf and DeviceID 011b shows that you have a device with a Broadcom chupset that may work with the bcm43xx driver to be found here. 

This is a native work in progress Linux driver, you do not use any XP code at all.  Try that first, then ndiswrapper.

----------

## nalf38

the native Prism2 drivers aren't quite ready for prime time yet in my opinion, and so I've been using ndiswrapper 1.8 with my NetGear WG111v2 USB adapter.  It works fine now, but I dealt with a lot of system lockup problems at first, which basically forced me to recompile my kernel without pre-emtion.  so if you can use a native linux driver, always go with that option first.

having said that, ndiswrapper is fairly easy to install, and not all of the Windows wifi drivers cause problems with the linux kernel like the ones I experienced.  You may be one of the lucky ones.   :Smile: 

----------

## kingboxer

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kingboxer,
> 
> Your VendorID 0baf and DeviceID 011b shows that you have a device with a Broadcom chupset that may work with the bcm43xx driver to be found here. 
> 
> This is a native work in progress Linux driver, you do not use any XP code at all.  Try that first, then ndiswrapper.

 

Hi again, to install bcm43xx I need to emerge gentoo-sources and the ieee package...

Without the net it's very difficult

Can you help me to have this two distfiles:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (version 2.6.15)

net-wireless/ieee80211softmac (version 0.1-r20060105)

How can we acces to the distfiles from windows? Is it possible?

Thx a lot

K.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kingboxer,

If you run 

```
emerge gentoo-sources -fp
```

you will get a list of urls that you need to download for gentoo-sources. Filenames will be repeated, once for every mirror in your mirror list. You need each file only once.

In windows, download all those files and put them somewhere where gentoo can see them. e.g. CDROM, USB stick, FAT32 partition.

In Gentoo move the files to /usr/portage/distfiles. You now have alll the files you need to build gentoo-sources.

```
emerge gentoo-sources 
```

will now work without accessing the internet.

Get and build other packages the same way.

----------

## kingboxer

THX to all problem solved

----------

